# Samsung SGH-D800, D810 et D820



## La mouette (30 Janvier 2006)

*Samsung SGH-D800, D810 et D820*​
*Samsung nous a présenté, il y a quelques semaines, sa nouvelle gamme « D800 » composée de 2 slide-up et d'un téléphone à clapet. Premier de la gamme à être commercialisé, le SGH-D800 . successeur du SGH-D600 - arrive en ce moment dans les boutiques.*





Leader sur le marché français, Samsung continue de lancer de nombreux modèles en misant quasi-exclusivement sur les terminaux slide-up (clavier coulissant) et à clapet. La nouvelle série « D800 » se caractérise par des terminaux ne dépassant pas 15 mm d?épaisseur et intégrant des fonctionnalités multimédia complètes : lecteur audio / vidéo, appareil photo 1,3 mégapixels et Bluetooth. Les 3 modèles sont également compatibles avec la technologie EDGE.

*SGH-D800 *





Le SGH-D800 est un téléphone ultra plat à ouverture coulissante d?une épaisseur de 14,9 mm. Il intègre les technologies les plus récentes, un appareil photo 1,3 mégapixel, la visualisation de documents, les technologies Bluetooth et PictBridge, ainsi qu'une sortie TV.

*SGH-D810*




Téléphone ultra plat (seulement 14,5 mm) à clapet, le SGH-D810 dispose de touches d?accès rapide au lecteur
MP3 et à l'appareil photo 1,3 mégapixel. De plus, grâce à la fonction PictBridge intégrée, l'utilisateur peut imprimer directement ses clichés sur une imprimante sans passer par un ordinateur.

*SGH-D820*




Tout comme le SGH-D800, le SGH-D820 est un téléphone ultra plat à ouverture coulissante doté de toute une gamme de fonctions multimédia. Il intègre un écran LCD grand format (2,2") et haute résolution (QVGA) ainsi qu'un appareil photo 1,3 mégapixel. 
Quadribande, le SGH-D820 est opérationnel sur toutes les bandes de fréquence GSM. Il reconnaît également les cartes mémoire MicroSD. Son aspect extérieur à la fois moderne et racé séduira les professionnels exigeants soucieux de bénéficier de fonctions haut de gamme dans un téléphone élégant.

Le SGH-D800 est le premier de la série à être commercialisé. Il arrive en ce moment dans les boutiques aux alentours de 400 euros. Les modèles SGH-D810 et SGH-D820 seront quant à eux disponibles pour le Printemps.

Sources: www.lesmobiles.com


----------



## yret (4 Février 2006)

Le D800 vient de subir un test complet dans le numéro de février de Mobiles Magazine: il y est bien noté grâce à son superbe écran en 240x320 de 262144 couleurs, son design ultraplat et sa très bonne qualité d'écoute mais la qualité photo n'est pas au rendez-vous (moins bonne que sur le D600 et D500), pas de mémoire amovible possible et il n'est ni Wi-fi ni radio FM...


----------



## sebtinator (26 Mars 2006)

salut 
et pour ce qui est de la compatibilité avec le mac sa donne coi?????


----------



## lo.mc (27 Avril 2006)

Je me permet de faire remonter ce topic en actualité... Je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un a déjà réussi a faire communiquer le D820 avec un apple, que ce soit en usb ou en bluetooth...

A priori, pour la hotline samsung c'est impossible, et sur les forums je n'ai trouvé aucun avis...

Etant vendeur, je ne possède pas cet équipement et je ne peux donc faire d'essai/recherche par moi meme... C'est pour mes chers clients que je voudrais avoir ce renseignement...

Merci d'avance !


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Avril 2006)

En général, samsung et apple ne s'aime pas trop, les samsung ne sont pas compatibles iSync 
Je ne sais pas par contre s'il existe un soft de remplacement...


----------



## Raleur Pro X (27 Avril 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> En général, samsung et apple ne s'aime pas trop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Avril 2006)

Pour les puces, OK, ainsi que pour la mémoire flash des Shuffle et des Nano, mais pour les téléhones, on ne voit rien venir...
Mais bon, il faut toujours esperer


----------



## Laurent_h (2 Mai 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> En général, samsung et apple ne s'aime pas trop, les samsung ne sont pas compatibles iSync
> Je ne sais pas par contre s'il existe un soft de remplacement...



Bonjour,

Pour le D800, je confirme que : 

Non géré par iSync  
Echange de fichiers via Bluetooth fonctionne
Lecture des AAC non protégés (.m4a) OK

Pour remplacer iSync, on peut se tourner ver Onsync , mais qui pour l'instant ne gère pas non plus le D800 (testé hier) ; peut-etre pour bientôt ?


----------



## Freddy4dreams (10 Mai 2006)

j'ai perdu mon portable et je souhaite me faire plaisir
mais c'est frustrant si cela ne fonctionne pas sur mac

mac c'est le top sauf pour ce genre de frustration !!!

alors dois je acheter le Rockr et point barre
car c'est le seul a etre compatible itune...et le reste

pourquoi faire de la pub pour le d820
alors qu'il est inexploitable sur mac


----------



## La mouette (10 Mai 2006)

Pourquoi ?
Pour faire connaître et découvrir d'autres mobiles, que ceux compatibles Mac.
De plus, les mobiles à leur sortie, ne sont que rarement compatible Mac.
Il se peut que un jour Samsung soit compatible Mac


----------



## Matt74 (15 Mars 2007)

Je ressors ce fil pour vous signaler que le D600 est désormais compatible, depuis la màj 10.4.9  
Je viens de tout synchroniser, et mon ordi a tout fait comme un grand lol:rateau: 

Bref c'est cool !


----------

